# Waiting Lists - Part 2



## Bunny-kins

**​*TO YOUR NEW HOME LADIES*​[/color]*
HAPPY CHATTING! *  ​


----------



## Jillyhen

Yayy  im the first to put anew post on our new home..  

Lou10.
We are in he same boat as you i emailled the rfc on tues n its still a year from signing the forms. If we could have afforded it we wud have gone private with origin but we are a bit skint at the min. I think origin have no waiting list at the min


----------



## lou 10

Jillyhen,

I know how you feel, we have been saving though for quite a while as I knew in my heart there was something wrong... I just wish that the rfc would give you a date and have been done with it. origin have picked up since they have brought their prices down which is good, however, I think we will stick with rfc now, I hope we have our letter for the private treatment this month or nxt. Its terrible I check the post box everyday It would be like winning the lottery I have the champagne on ice ha ha!!! It is so expensive for it all and your right to wait Im just going private cause we saved for a while and im praying that it works first go   . Is this your first go jillyhen?


----------



## Jillyhen

Hi lou 10

Yeah this is our 1st go. We have been ttc since we got married oct 2007 Dr McManus said it was unexplained fertility and we are both ok. We signed the nhs forms in jan and told then that the list was 10 months and we should here summit end oct. WHen emailled them i was told it was 1 year. If i cud scrape up 3000 from somewhere we would be landed bu just impossible. We where told that there wasnt any point in signing private forms as the list was around the same length.

What way are things with you if yo dont mind me asking? How long have you been on list

Jillyhen


----------



## Strawberry*

hello ladies just thought I would say hi as me and H are now on the IVF waiting list too.  I was told 9-12 mths from signing forms - it has only been 3 weeks hehehe so I have a bit of a wait ahead of me!


----------



## Jillyhen

Hi Strawberry

Welcome to the site.. Th waiting game is awful im just wishing my life away. What consultant are you with? We had been told it would be 9 months by consultant..

Jillyhen


----------



## Strawberry*

Jillyhen said:


> Hi Strawberry
> 
> Welcome to the site.. Th waiting game is awful im just wishing my life away. What consultant are you with? We had been told it would be 9 months by consultant..
> 
> Jillyhen


yeah I think the consultants are quite good at saying this! I have been with prof mcclure now for a couple of years and I couldn't ask for better I just think the man is amazing!


----------



## Jillyhen

Hi Strawberry

It isnt fair at all. I suppose we are almoat half way thru our year fingers crossed it will be the 10months n not the year.

Jillyhen


----------



## DC8

Hi Girls

The waiting lists at RFC are bad. I waited almost 15months for NHS try and just got my letter last week to say I'm now on self-funded loist with a wait of 8-9 months!

Luckily, I'm in process of 2ww as we were lucky to scrape up some money for Origins and hopefully we wont need the RFC self-funded.

I really hope that you can get your turn soon. I would also say that you put your name down for private anyway as you can always delay the offer. Its a long wait if 1st try doesn;t succeed and I was kicking myself for not putting me name down earlier.

When the time comes, you can see how your finances look and things might be better.


----------



## lou 10

Hi Jillyhen,

we joined the list officially on 2nd of Nov 09 however,we signed the forms 8th of Oct It took them a month to put us on the list. Dr McManus told us to join both Nhs and private so we did we have been saving a long time now.... i emailed the rfc and they said we would be getting our letter of offer for the private treatment july/Aug but again Im not holding my breath   . they also told me that we would get our letter in Nov for Nhs and that after you accept the offer it takes another 2 months before your treatment starts its feckin awful all the waiting. However we both know it will be worth it and that we have to stay positive   . we are unexplained as well and this is our first go so its all new! its even more frustrating wen there is nothing shown up to be wrong

Hi Strawberry welcome to the site   .


----------



## lou 10

Hi Dc8,

If you dont mind me asking how long did you wait for your treatment and how long did your treatment take at Origins? And did you have to go through all the consultations again or did you transfer your notes over frm Rfc? 15 months is a long time especially when they build your hopes for it to be a year!!!


----------



## Jillyhen

lou10

I totally agree with you. Im soo disheartened, i was having a look at origins website n prices i just dont think we could afford it. We could if we won the lottery!! 

The consultants should get their facts right before they tell couples. When we first signed nhs forms it was 8-9 months/

Will just have to keep trying

Jillyhen


----------



## lou 10

Jillyhen,

We wont give up and we have 2 stay positive and remember why where doin it and it will happen for us, hey someday we will be writing to see how our kids are doing   . Its good that we have this site so we can chat and ***** about things lol   .


----------



## Jillyhen

Lou 10

I know what you mean. I just want to be a mummy. There is so may wans i know expecting n its starting to get me down. I rang Origin today and requested their infomation pack. They are doing all comsultatiions free at the mo so gonna go n see what the craic is. Im chatting about chagin my car so tempted to get a loan to include enough to cover fees for origin.


----------



## lou 10

Jillyhen,

I know so many of my mates are pregnant at the mo and its so hard even to see their bumps, lookin at scan pics and hearing how their feeling especially when I want to be where they are and im sure you feel the same. Will you let me know how you get on with origin when you recieve the pack I might do the same cant do any harm or put us back any further.


----------



## Jillyhen

Hi lou10

I will indeed im gonna have a chat with my mum tommorrow nite 2 see if there was any money left by for us. I dont want to wait. Hopfully get pack in the post tomorrow and they dont have a waiting list.

Jillyhen x


----------



## MrsJC_

Hi Everyone, im also on the waiting list at RFC!! I rang today and was told that my DP and i should get out bloods done in nov time and then back in dec ive been on the waiting list from dec09 with Dr Boyle. Ox


----------



## Jillyhen

Hi Julie ox

So it def is a year then from signing the forms. We signed our on Jan 10 and was told 8-9 months.

Lou 10

Apparantly origin are goin free comsultations at the minute so i take it they must be loooking for more business. Havnt looked at the pack yet will have a nosey during the week

Jillyhen x


----------



## lou 10

Thanks Jillhen, chat soon   . Im going to email them 2 moro so I will let you know how I get on   .


----------



## Jo-Ley

Hi all,

We have been referred to Dr McManus in RFC. My Gynae sent a referral letter 4th June. We are going private. Anyone any idea when we are likely to get first appointment. Is there much of a wait. Would love to get going now, cause I know they will just request more bloods scans repeat SA etc....

Thanks
Jo


----------



## Jillyhen

Hi Jo-Ley

We are with Dr McManus and  had to wait 2 months Referred frm gynae to our first  we are nhs so private might be quicker im not sure i think the waiting list have maybe gone up. We first saw her in oct, I got bloods done buy my own nurse in the health centre, hubby got sa done dec and had a review appt in jan that when we signed the forms for ivf. I think that was quick but if you read back on posts on the last waiting list thread  might give you an indication of long long it is now.

Jillyhen


----------



## Jo-Ley

thanks for that Jillyhen,

You really have to have patience for all this, but unfortunately I don't  
Reading through posts it seems waiting lists are very changeable !
Would love to just bite the bullet and go to Origin but thinking financially it will be tough. May switch to NHS after initial consultations.
I even looked into going down to one of the clinics in Dublin but a with quick comparison of prices in Origin and SIMS/Clane it appears they would be very expensive.. not sure


----------



## Jillyhen

Hi Jo ley

Its a waiting game alright.

I got origins infrmation pack last week and they are offering free consultations


----------



## Dannii_Doots

hello there everyone
                  was wondering if i could post here too? I'm new to this site and was afraid to post anything but i have been reading all the other posts   DP & me signed consent forms on the 18th march 2010 for ivf, RFC, with Dr Traubb, we are on both the self funded & the nhs waiting list.
Can i still ring up for an information pack from origins? I'm feeling quite overwhelmed at the minute & I'm not too sure about anything  
                                  thankyou D xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Hi Dannii doots

Welcome to the site. Dont be afraid to post. Did Dr Traub tel you how long the waiting list was for nhs? AS you have prob read im waiting for ivf 2 n i still contacted origin. I think it does no harm.

Lou 10.

Did you contact origin?

Jillyhen


----------



## Polly19

Hi Jillyhen, Julie, lou10, Jo Ley and Dannii - waiting is so frustrating   

We got our letters yesterday to comfirm that we are on the waiting lists (we signed on 27th April).

At the signing appointment we were told:

Self funded - 4-5 months
NHS - 9 months

The letters say:

Self funded - 8-9 months
NHS - 10-12 months

Go figure?!? To be honest I was surprised by what we were told at the appointment and the letters really reflect what is being reported here on a consistent basis. Although we have learned to take everything we are told with a pinch of salt - I still cannot understand why the information given out to us all by the consultants and by the admin staff can't at least be consistent!          I think the feeling of powerlessness while waiting is the worst part! So I am sending everyone positive vibes while we wait!


----------



## Jillyhen

Hi Polly 10


I had emailled them to see how the waiting list was for nhs have been told twice it was still a year from signing the forms i had said in my reply that i thot it wasnt fair to be told the wrong information and that they should get their information correct before giving it out. I was up in the rvh on thur and the nurse said that we should get out letter from 9-10 months from signing but the treatment would start 2 months later.

Thanks for the positive fibes

Jillhen xx


----------



## lou 10

Hi all,

Jillyhen I never contacted origin yet my partner said leave it to we see what happens with rfc. we have waited just over 8 mths now for the private Ivf and still no word, I emailed the rfc twice this week and they didnt bother emailing me back which I think is very rude. Im beginning to lose my patience and my faith in the rfc im actually quite angry with them now   , we should be getting our letter any day now and its killing me waiting im down at the post box every day    it will be in it. Hi 2 all the new comers   .


----------



## Jillyhen

Lou 10

I totally agree we hopefully shud be hearing in sept/oct. I had emailled them twice an thy got back to me think it was louisa taylor the emails came from.

Jillyhen


----------



## Dannii_Doots

Hi Ladies    
jillyhen, lou 10, Julie, Jo ley hope ive not forgotten anyone  

awww thanks jillyhen.... 
when we signed the consent forms we didn't even get to speak to Dr traub    it was another doc, he was lovely though. We were told 9 months for nhs ivf and slightly less for private, we were advised to sign both lists as if our private turn came up before our nhs we could hold off until nhs came threw, which i was grateful for  
I took your advice and phoned origin, they are sending me out an information pack this week, i just explained to the receptionist that i wanted to weigh up all my options   jillyhen i just noticed that you received a letter to tell you that  you were on the waiting list, i haven't and I'm a bit worried now   could that mean I'm not even on the list? god i hope not  


sorry for droning on everyone, I'm still trying to get my head around everything....  
hugs and love  to you all    
                                                                            D xx


----------



## lou 10

Hi all,
Dannii-doots dont worry it takes them a while to send you the confirmation of being on the list for peace of mind maybe drop them an email, hope all goes well.

Girls,
I finally got my reply from rfc and Its actually 11 months waiting for private and 14 for Nhs treatment. you get your letter of offer at 9 mths for private and 12 mths for Nhs however it takes them another 2 months on top of that before you start your treatment I am so flipping mad with them   . They are the most dishonest crowd who just string you along and tell you what you want to hear to keep you happy for a while. So I have asked for an information pack frm Origin and hope it is alot quicker   . they said I should def recieve my letter of offer nxt month to start treatment in september not sure whether to believe them or not


----------



## Jillyhen

Lou 10

Its so frustrating. So the lists have gone up i would like to think that we will get our letter in oct to start treatment at th start of nxt year.

Origin had said that they had no waiting list which is why im so tempted only thing stopping us is the cash flow. 

The auxillary nurse had asked me last week when did we sign etc and that we should get our letter offerin our treatment on oct. 

Sorry girls is i keep repeating myself i can never remember what i type..lol

Jillyhen x


----------



## lou 10

Hi Jillyhen,

Its hard to know what to believe, however most is saying its def 12 mths from signing the forms when you get your letter of offer then it takes another 2 months for treatment, we should ask someone who has started treatment like Cmac or Dc8? I was told today that im def gettin my letter nxt month to start my treatment for my period in Sept So I would add on another 2 months unless someone can tell us otherwise!! Which I wish they would cause it is so frustrating waiting and being told different times,However we need to stay positive   .


----------



## Jillyhen

Hi Lou10

My thoughts exactly, its horrible when one person tells you one things and another summit different. We have it in our heads that will get our letter in october so that is keeping us positive. Im now goin by what that wee nurse told us so fingers crossed..

Sometimes i feel as if im wishing my life away. Our day will come and hopefully we will have our wee bundle nxt year.


----------



## lou 10

Hi ya Jillyhen,
With positive thoughts and    yes we will have our wee bundle


----------



## Jillyhen

Exactly lou10

I have my kitten to content myself with as a subsitute lol


----------



## Dannii_Doots

hey ladies 
        
how is everyone doing?? all good i hope     

Lou i emailed the RFC, turns out i was only added to the list Friday last due to backlog   although i received my letter this morning & it said i have been on the list from march, I'm soooooo confused   Ive also asked for an information pack from origin, but DP says we should just have our nhs go first because he's convinced it will work, me not so much  

jillyhen the kitten sounds adorable   

polly19 thats exactly what my letter said as-well  

keep strong fabulous ladies    

                                                                                                            D xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Hi Dannii doots

Oscar is a bad wee skitter is in to everything.. I helping keep my mind off things he is still so tiny i had to help him feed etc so its my baby for now.

Hopefully this lists will move quick.

Jillyhen xx


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli)

Dannii Doots,

I signed my forms on 24 May and Dr Williamson told me it was 10 mths for NHS and about 8 1/2 months for private. She also said we would not receive our letters of confirmation for up to two months as their admin is backed up. So I'm sure you will receive your letter soon


----------



## Jillyhen

Hi girls

Has anyone got any update on rfc waiting lists?

Jillyhen


----------



## Jo-Ley

Hi girls,

Met with Dr McManus this week and she said that NHS list is 10-12mths. Private list not much different. She said the private list was quicker but it has become longer again. So not much has changed then I'm afraid.  
Jo-Ley


----------



## Jillyhen

Hi Jo-ley

Thats what she had told us when we had signed the forms in January.. We are still hoping we hear summit in Oct.

Jillyhen


----------



## Dannii_Doots

hi yas   
time seems to be moving very slowly for me at the minute  
havent been on in a wile & jus wanted to know how everyone on this thread is coping
im sooo wishing my life away lol 
some bubbles would b nice  
                   
                                                                                  D xxx


----------



## Jillyhen

Hi Dannii doots

We are the same also just waiting for the golden ticket to come through the letterbox. I know the waiting lists in the rvh have gone up so fingers crossed we will get our letter on oct.

I just want to get started

Jillyhen x


----------



## emlou74

Hi ladies, I hope you don't mind me joining your chat. i just found this site last week and just have to part my RFC experience with you all. I registered with Dr Traub in July 2007, was put on NHS IVF waiting list in Jan 2008. We also opted to be placed on the private list at the same time as both had waiting times of 9 months. Anyway, 9 months came and we heard nothing, so a few phonecalls later we were told they were not taking patients from the private list due to backlogs and it would be a further 6 months for NHS  . 

While waiting we found out about the NaPro in Galway and started that in Jan 09 (no success there). We then got called for NHS treatment but as I was having a laparoscopy I had to suspend. We were told it would then be June 2010 and after many phonecalls and waiting at the front door for the post man we finally got our letter informing us we start in September. Phew!!

I just wish they would be upfront, we have been told so many times of certain dates etc but they never came off, I'd rather they just said they don't know, rather than build up expectations.

SOrry for the rant ladies. 

Is anyone seeing Dr Traub. He doesn't beat about the bush does he? My DH thinks he's great as he just says it as it is, but he upset me at our last visit, said my FSH is worrying, may not get any eggs  .

Anyway, fingers crossed and I hope you ladies move up the list quickly. 

Emlou.


----------



## Dannii_Doots

hi emlou 
im also under Dr Traubb & your right he is always straight to the point & sometimes this can be quite upsetting, i mean us ladies are sensitive at the best of times lol good to here that you've finally got a date to start, wishing you lots of sucess on the journey!


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey girls

I heard he was a bit blunt. We are under Dr McManus and waiting patiently..(not)


----------



## emlou74

Hi DD and J Hen, thanks for you responses, hope u both have success soon.   I'm going for bloods on Mon then just have to wait on my next AF to start treatment. Will let you know how it goes


----------



## Jillyhen

Hi emlou

Good luck for mon

Jillyhen x


----------



## finnbarlow

Hi Girls

Just letting you know that we are all in the same boat. I signed the forms with hubby in June 09, kept ringing them from this June, they were not very helpful. Rang 1st Aug to find out what is going on and they told me that there will be a letter sent to me of an offer. Girls it is very frustrating but cannot believe that it will hopefully start now in September. 

Good Luck girls.


----------



## Jillyhen

Girls 

Im goin to email rfc to see if any change in waiting lists.

Jillyhen x


----------



## 2Angels

Any one know how long private list is at min waiting to see someone to sign forms they said it will be 3 months before i see anyone is that about right then about 10 months after that on list.


----------



## Jillyhen

Hi 

I emailled the rfc last nite to see what the craic was with the waiting lists, was quite surprised they got back this morning. We will hopefully get our letter in nov and start treatment in January all being well.

The countdown is on

Jillyhen


----------



## Jo-Ley

Jillyhen, thats brilliant that you got a reply. So looks like it will be exactly the 12mths from when you signed forms. It will be no length till January especially with christmas etc as a bit of a distraction.
Delighted you have a date to concentrate on now


----------



## apparition

Girls - i haven't been on in months as I have been waiting for my second ICSI (private). 
Hope you are all well since I was last on and you have acheived your dreams

I signed up in December 09 and was told it was a 6-9 month wait. After no sign of a letter I called yesterday and was told the private list was now 9-11 months. So :-#. Can't believe that they could mess about those waiting privately as much as those on NHS list. Why haven't they stuck to the agreed wait. I hummd and haaad about RFC or Origin or Sims and thought RFC would be worth the wait but not this long with the possibility of the goals moving again. 

Any advice on what to do or whose buttons to push??

Thanks - thinking of giviing up on IVF all togther after the trauma of the first.
Aps


----------



## Jillyhen

I totally agree aps, we where told it would be 9 months till treatment started and its now 12 but to be honest it hasnt been 2 bad as we only had our initial assessment last oct and forms signed jan


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey Girls

Any updates on how the waiting lists are goin at the min?

Jillyhen x


----------



## IGWIN79

girls want to ask a quick question , we had first app rvh in nov 09, and we are only signing forms oct 10 what the hell   
seems like some of yous signed quicker than me is that right ?? cause if it is i will be giving them such a doing over this , and i really dont care what they say , they just seem to mess people about something serious


----------



## Jillyhen

Hi sweetchilli

We had our last app in oct and forms where signed jan, i would give them a ring and give off.

Jillyhen


----------



## IGWIN79

thanks jillyhen i think i will be


----------



## Jillyhen

Sweetchilli

Which consultant are you under? I cudnt believe how quick we had been seen and sorted. We where seen on the 7th oct, hubby had his sa done in dec and we where back in jan for review and signed nhs forms then.

We had been told that the waiting list would be 10 months but when i emailled them i was told that we should receive our letter in nov and hopefully start treatment in jan all being well

Jillyhen


----------



## 2Angels

Got letter in post yesterday for next appointment to sign forms so that will be me back on the list again is private waiting list still in around 9-10 months anyone know.


----------



## Jillyhen

Hi 2 angels

Im not sure what the waiting lists are like, we signed in jan and was told it was 9-10 mths then for nhs, why dont you email and ask.

Jillyhen


----------



## 2Angels

Hi Jillyhen
Yea might just do that have you to put any of your info or details on e-mail would you have the address please thanks


----------



## Dannii_Doots

Hiya 2 angels
when we signed our forms we were told 9 months for private and nhs (we signed both lists) however when our letter of confirmation was sent out it said 10 to 12 months, go figure lol 

hi jillyhen
how are things with you?
how's the kitten? getting big i imagine lol 

D xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Im grand just waitin patiently for the golden ticket..

Oscar is a wee rascal but adorable he got out yesterday and wouldnt come in. had managed to escape from the back garden we had gone out and i went out to yell for him then heard an almighty yell i ran out the front door and round the street like a mad woman to find him he hda met another cat and wasnt very happy. I was in tears when i finally got him. Im nt wise lol.

2 Angels, i just emailled then i think its rfcenqueries but i will check my emails n double check for you


----------



## keep smiling

Hi Ladies,
I was at the royal today and called in when passing and was just told waiting list for NHS is 12 months.  I signed forms in Jan so she said i should expect letter in December to start in Jan.  I really don't have much faith in them, think they give a standard response to everyone but as I can't go for another cycle till Jan anyway I'm going to hold out and wait.  

I had my first cycle with Origins in July and speak highly of them even if it didn't work for us!

Annoying thing is the treatment caused my lupus whihc had been in remission for 3 years to flare so i can't go again for few months to let things settle down.  Only thing is we paid the deposit for second round with origins thinking that we could start in October.  Deposit expires in Feb, so i'll have to decide in December whether to hold out for the NHS and save the money but possibly loss another couple of months waiting for rfc to get act together or go for it and then ironically get the golden ticket from rfc and have wasted the money! dilema.

Was hard being told couldn't start straight away and had hoped to remain drug free but been advised to get back on my medication as the lupus is more of a potential risk than the drugs themselves.  Just fed up with bad news


----------



## Jillyhen

Keep smiling

You are the same situation as me we signed in Jan but was told it would be 10 months and should hopefully receive letter in nov, and that came from a nursing auxillery. Who are you under?

Jillyhen


----------



## 2Angels

Rang royal again today they said private waiting list is now 12-13 months rang last week and it was 9-10months so what is it every day i ring it's different. They said they have so much NHS they have to see them with in 12 months so thats why private is so high it really is getting worse.


----------



## keep smiling

With Dr Traub.  Was told back in Jan that it was 6 month private and 9 month NHS.  I think it looks like just a waiting game as I don't think they really know.  I then phoned in March when had a mini breakdown after a friend announced she was prenant and was told I wasn't even on the list! since confirmed that I am and went on it in Jan.
I'm just worried that hubby wants to hold out for NHS when its just around the corner instead of paying private again with Origins.  It is tough going saving and he is working all the hours he can get and life had been put on hold but I can just see that they say Jan and then I'll still be waiting at the end of Feb and getting angrier by eah passing month.


----------



## Jillyhen

We are under Dr McManus,she had told us 10 months at the signing stage, hopefully we will both hear summit soon. I had emailled them the other day but still no reply.

We had got the info pack from origins, we just cudnt afford it, but i had been waiting for an knee op which i had in feb so we didnt mind then wait then until my sis told me she is pregnant last weekend. Didnt take it well at all.

I will crack up if its gonna be feb


----------



## keep smiling

Ahh thats tough on you about your sister.  Its hard to be genuinely happy for people.  My sister in law got married last week and my sister got engaged recently and I just have this fear that they'll both get there before me and that I won't be able to handle it.  Its not that we don't want them to be happy its just it drives home the unfairness of the situation.
But hopefully her little one will have a wee cousin coming along not too far behind them.


----------



## 2Angels

Hi
Jillyhen know how you feel about your sister my sister-in-law is 4 months and i just lost my twin girls 3 months ago they decided to tell my family there news the next day after my first daughter fell asleep which i did not agree with as she was only about 7 weeks so it could of waited i think, then he wanted to show me a scan when my second daughter fell asleep as they got an early scan only my mum told him not to and he asked why.
Then he rang me and my partner looking to know why we had not said congrats to them    

I never really spoke to him much after that as i thought he was being selfish he asked what my prob was had he done something wrong and i could not speak for crying so i later txt him and told him nicely how i felt and i got back the most nasty txt from him i cant believe he could of done this to me i cry nearly everyday for my 2 wee girls and also for my family being so nasty to me when i need them most   
Am i being stupid or is this wrong.


----------



## keep smiling

oh 2 Angels my heart bleeds for you.  That is one selfish self obsessed couple! Did they know the full story of what you'd been through? For ages we kept everything to ourselves but I've decided to be a lot more open so that people do have the sense to check themselves before they put their foot in their mouth.
It does mean that it stiffles some converstaions but there are still some friends that just don't seem to realise just how heart renching those converstaions can be.
Maybe your mum can have a word with them.


----------



## 2Angels

Yea they know all about it that's what makes it worse and my mum has spoke to them and it has not made a difference why do people like that get so much happiness and people like us have to wait 4 it.


----------



## Jillyhen

Aw 2 angels i was nearly in tears, people can be so self centered, my sister my dreading telling me so much and god love her she was in tears and was shaking like a leaf when i was told.

I did keep things to myself but now i just tell people what we are goin through hoping someday it will be our turn, Since we are having probs conceiving i have never ask someone is when in number 2 arriving as i dont know what they have gone through and not knowing that we are having issurs ourselves. Hope that makes sense

Chin up hun


Keep smiling, i always thought i wud get pregnant first and feel sometimes that i have let my parents down by not giving them their first grandchild but suppose me being the eldest i can be the first to do everything.

Im away to make the dinner for my hubby, think my af is on its way this time its flippin early aargh.

Jillyhen


----------



## keep smiling

I'm eldest too and does make things harder.  My Dad died a couple of years back and always think its so sad that he never got a grandchild as he would have been great.  

We just back from a couple of days visiting friends.  Its made me put things in perspective, he diagnosed with MS a year ago, only 35!! him and his partner now have serious money trouble as he can't work full time and had just invested everything they had in a new business that they now don't have the heart for.  But we made a pact that 2011 would be our year and things would turn around for both of us.  It doesn't make me suddenly think that i'll be ok if i don't have a child just makes me think there no point on giving up on living life to the full right now as you just never know what could be round the corner for you.

Any of you ever heard of NAPRO? a friend was telling me about it but it all sounds a bit strange.  She lives in the south of ireland so not even sure if its available up here.  I googled it but haven't found too much.  She went through it after having 2 miscarriages and PCOS.

Jillyhen any word back after your e-mail?


----------



## Jillyhen

Hi keep smiling

My dad called in with me last night and we where just having general chit chat and i was saying that my cousins wife had a we boy yesterday and chatting about my sister;s baby, he just turned and said it will be your turn soon pet i was almost in tears. He is the kinda man that wudnt ask questions directly to me byr go through mum.  I had been unwell for a couple of years and had been in and out of hospital and one nite i had been admitted at 12.30 and god love my poor hubby he rang them at 8.00 the nest morning dad nearly went down his throat for not ringing that nite.

Me n hubby were chatting one nite after my sis announced her preg he said maybe it isnt our time yet as we are planning to build a house and knowing our luck it will happen then.

No reply from the email i sent to the  rvh so i emailled them again still nothing so on mon morning i rang still a year. The girl said we will get our letter in nov for dates of period. Is that right?

Jillyhen


----------



## keep smiling

I keep getting told a year and as I singed up in Jan we will get the letter in December to start in Jan.
I think we are going to wait for the NHS instead of going again with Origins first, its a bit tough all the saving and you end up missing out on so much so you never get a break from it.
Hopefully we get letter round the same time!
I think there is a time for everything too and it will happen when everything is just right.  Just wish it was sooner rather than later.
Went to see my friends new born last night, he is just so adorable just makes you remember (as if you could ever really forget!) what your going through all this for - that tiny little bundle so absolutely dependant on you for everything.

Is you hospital visits anything fertility related? or is it none of my business?


----------



## Jillyhen

Your grand hun, had a lot of stomach pains they didnt know what was up ended up i had gallstones and awful pain with it, so had the gallbladder removed in 2006 an also had gasteritis as well.Took a fw years before it all settled but thank god im ok now. Had 3 days in hospital last year which they thought was gynae but didnt know what it was they ? my appendix there was 3 of us in the same ward with the same thing.

walking disaster me lol.

We must be getting seen around the same time, but i was told nov. If we had the money we would have gone to origin but just so much that we didnt have esp when we are trying to get a site passed to build


----------



## keep smiling

We had to go to origins after I had a melt down and knew couldn't hang around waiting any longer.  We were lucky had a bit of savings.  We paid deposit to go with Origins again and should have started already but will prob end up losing that deposit now as can't start treatment till at least Jan because of meds and by then hopefully it'll be our free NHS.
I think I'll just have to sit back and wait, don't really have much fait in the RFC administration.  Its so frustrating, I work in a field that is so strict with timings and deadlines that I find it really hard to comprehend that this isn't applied everywhere!


----------



## Jillyhen

I work for the nhs and if we dont see anyone between 13 weeks the system goes into breech and they come down on us like a ton of bricks


----------



## keep smiling

Do you know then what the guidance is for receiving treatment? know that when we got refered we were told it had to be within 9 weeks and it was (for initial consulatation).  I'm just thinking is that why they are saying 12 months? is it that they must be able to treat you within that time pperiod? A girl in my office (not eligable for NHS as over 40) is on the waiting list for private at RFC and was told that its been pushed back as there were so many on the list.  This would then make sense as they can't just keep treating people privately and never get round to those waiting so long on NHS.


----------



## Jillyhen

Im not sure, i know you have to been seen for an assessment within 9 weeks. Not sure about the treatment side of things, but i thought someeone said on here that you had to be treated within the year on the nhs. I dont understand the whole thing just so fed up.

Jillyhen


----------



## keep smiling

Ah Jillyhen, hang in there.  Its only 9 weeks till Christmas and you'll (hopefully) have the letter by then.  Just keep thinking this will be the last Christmas that its just you and hubby and next year you'll be out looking for Santa presents!


----------



## Jillyhen

Hi Keep smiling

I really hope so, am i bit down at the min even tho im not showing it, since my sis told me show had twins on board. If going by what Dr Mcmanus had said in jan the list was 9 months we shouldve had our letter by now. 

I was in the rugby club on sat and my friend was in with her 10 month old i gave her to my dh to hold and it brought tears to my eyes as it looked so natural.

Just keeping everything crossed,

Jillyhen


----------



## keep smiling

I know the feeling, you go through periods of being ok and then being down. 
I was doing fine for about the last two weeks until last night got a text from my sis saying my cousin is pregnant.  She the same age as me, not married and about to move to Oz so know it can't have been planned and that just makes me more cross as sure she was gutted when relaised!
I'm afraid I think the 9 month waiting list is rubbish and you do need to be thinking more in terms of 12 months.  So if it happens earlier bonus but will save you the heartache of watching the post every day.
I get through at least one appointment from the royal every other week becuase of my lupus and every time makes my heart stop thinking is this it!
I've booked a big holiday for us for just after christmas and i'm putting all my focus on that, try and get something to distract you.  My hubby laughs at me but I think you can't beat a Project to take your mind of things.


----------



## IGWIN79

Girls sorry for bad news but they said waiting list is 12 months   i asked a few people at he royal and all said the same


----------



## Jillyhen

Sweetchilli

I kinda knew it wud be :-( if we get the letter in nov and start in jan that shud be about rite.

Im fed up waiting

Jillyhen


----------



## IGWIN79

I know hun , its horrible all the waiting , i just couldnt wait so went private , not that  we could afford it , had to scimp and save 
hopefully it wont be to long hun


----------



## Jo-Ley

Hi ladies,
Only signed forms last month and already getting impatient  
Fingers crossed for those nearing the end of the wait.. hope you get your letters soon
There is obviously a guideline for NHS treatment to be initiated within 12mths, so I suppoe thats why it is difficult for them to know the private list wait times.
Just wondering if the different consultants will have different waiting times iykwim
We were referred to Dr McManus but never thought about whether her wait imes for her private list (signed both private and NHS) would be any different to the other consultants... Am I making sense  
Want to ask you all if we were supposed to recieve a letter of confirmation that we are on the waiting list.. just occurred to me this week 
I never thought a message board could be so important to me but it is so important to know you are not alone when dealing with IF cause IRL it sometimes can feel like you are.
 to all,
Jo-Ley


----------



## keep smiling

Hi Jo-Ley,
You will get a letter to say your on the list but don't worry that it doesn't appear too soon, think ours took about 2/3 months to come through.  I can dig the letter out if you want to know exactly so that you not watching the post!
If you are considering going private with NHS have you considered Origins? I done ICSI with them in Jun/July.  They are abit more expensive than private NHS but its an option if you find that you can't wait any longer.


----------



## Jo-Ley

Hi keep smiling

I kinda assumed it could take a while for confirmation letter especially reading on here about the RFC admin..
I have looked at Origins and it could be a possibility, going to wait until after christmas before making any decisions.
Jo-Ley


----------



## babydreams282

Hey Ladies

Just thought id add to the thread, so i can keep an eye on the waiting list.  Ive only joined the site a few weeks ago, but its been great getting to know all the stories of people in the same situation.  Ive been on the RFC NHS waiting list for ICSI since May 10 - the waiting is the hardest part, but hopefully May 2011 i'll be starting my treatment.  Fingers crossed.

Jo-Ley - i got my confirmation letters for both NHS and private near the end of July and i signed the forms on 5th May - so dont worry you will get them, they just take a while.

Babydust to you all xxx


----------



## Jillyhen

I think the RFC asre short of admin staff, typical of the nhs.. 

The waiting game is the hardest, hopefully we are getting near the end of it.

Jillyhen


----------



## keep smiling

Oh Ladies I've got a progress update for you!
I've just got a letter from the RFC saying that my place for self funded treatment has been cancelled becuase theywill be offering me NHS funded treatment this month! So i'm guessing that that will be sometime in November. I am so excited just had to get on line and tell you all. Its just so good to get some communication from them.  Only thing is we've booked two weeks holiday at christmas as hadn't expected anything till happen to at least January so we'll have to see how we can work around that but right now I don't care about that i'm just so pleased.  Can't wait for hubby to get home from work.


----------



## Jo-Ley

keep smiling

Thats just brilliant , delighted for you, must have been a very exciting getting that letter when you weren't expecting it.. so will it be less than a year then for you since you signed forms? Wow
Lots of luck for your cycle 
Jo-Ley


----------



## FitFinn

Hi girls
Only posted for first time last night. I'm on NHS waiting list via Prof McClure since 8 Dec 09. Yesterday morning I got my letter confirming I was at the top of the list. I have to do some FSH test with my GP this period, due today. Then an apt on 18 Nob for HIV etc. Then due to start drugs on my December cycle! 
I know it seems a long wait but for me it seemed to have come round quick now n I can't believe I start next month. Will let u know how I get on, n pray u go naturally before ur letters come!

FitFinn x


----------



## keep smiling

Hi FitFinn,
I was wondering what the next step would be so was just going to wait for the letter this month.  Only after I last posted realised I can't start till January anyway with the meds i'm on at the minute so hoping that I can dealy it till then without losing my place in the que.
Your lucky that you wait has passed so quickly for you, for me this has been one of the longest years ever! I signed in Jan.
The fact your getting your treatment in Dec having signed Dec 09 backs up what we've all been thinking in that it is 12 months.
Best of luck with your treatment


----------



## Jillyhen

Keepsmiling & fitfinn thats great news, hopefully we are almost there then 2 fingers crossed.

So much for Dr McManus saying that the list was 9 months


----------



## babydreams282

Hi Keep Smiling and Fitfinn just wanted to say Happy Days!! Such good news for yous both, it makes me even more excited that i should def be starting my treatment round about next May time - it will fly in - whoo hoo  

Well good luck with the treatment ladies, hope all works well for you both.  And to everyone else waiting for treatment stay strong your time will come.

Jillyhen - your letting is def coming soon

Lots of babydust to you all x


----------



## Jillyhen

Really getting down at the min, im staring to think we will never have a family. Am i gonna be the mad woman with the mad animals!!

Jillyhen :-(


----------



## keep smiling

Ah Jillyhen was hoping that my bit of news would show you that the list is moving and there is progress, I'm guessing that any day now your going to get something similar through.  We both signed in Jan so no reason why you won't be getting it.  
You want to be starting the treatment in a really positive frame of mind.  Trust me I really have my down days, at least you've pets to pamper!  Get yourself distracted, start your Christmas shopping or go furniture shopping for this house you building anything to take your mind of it just for a short time and then come Jan hopefully I'll be bumping into you in the RFC.

Have you ever heard of Kinesology? Its defiantly not for everyone but I found it really good.  Look it up on the internet as its quiet hard to explain but they work on re-balancing your body.  I felt a lot more positive in myself having done it, it may have just been that I reassessed my attitude or there really was something to it but when in our situation I think anything is worth a go.  A friend has taken her two very young children to it and has seen big improvement in them.


----------



## Jillyhen

Im sorry girls having a not fair day.. My af is due this weekend cramps have started and im very weepy!! I cant believe we are in nov already and fingers crossed we hear shortly,

I had a session of kinesology years ago was quite bizarre/


----------



## Dannii_Doots

Hallo all only me  
haven't posted in ages, hope everyone is well   
any news anyone??     
sending lots of hugs girls while i try n catch up on where everyone is


----------



## Jillyhen

Hello again dannii doots, we are just waiting patiently for the golden ticket hopefully hear summit soon


----------



## Dannii_Doots

It souldn't be much longer


----------



## cazza26

Hi all I,m new to this, just wanted to ask how long yous had to wait for your initial appoint with Prof McClure and what happens at this appointment, I had surgery in July in RVH to remove endometriosis with Dr Hunter following surgery he told me to start trying again but he would also refer me to Prof McClure thought I would of had a date or something to focus on, as the trying hasn't worked   but nothing yet, getting really fed up as I know it's such a long process


----------



## keep smiling

Hi cazza26, you should get an appointment within 9 weeks as this is the timeframe they are obliged by.  This is your inital consultation and they'll run through your history and from there decide if any other tests are required and what treatment would best suit you.  As far as I can remember we signed the forms there and then to go on the treatment waiting list.
As you can tell from the above posts the waiting list for NHS is 12 months and at the minute the private list isn't much better but worth going down on both as you never know what could change over the next year.


----------



## IGWIN79

Well i had first app in nov 09 and they done semen samples and bloods 
then you get called back to sign papers , we got that call a year later NOV 2010  yes a year   

and now we have 12 month wait to tx 

Bloody glad i went private , as we have been trying to get tx from 2007 so its took from then to 2011 to get anywere

there are girls on here seen quicker so i think its all luck in the end


----------



## Jillyhen

We where very lucky referred to the rfc july 09, inital appt oct 09 hubby had his sa done nov 09 then back in jan 10 to discuss results and sign forms. Told then that the waiting list was 9 months for nhs


----------



## cazza26

Thanks for replying great to hear from people that are going through this process in RVH as I haven't a clue. 
My referral was at least 12 weeks ago and I was getting so fed up I contacted the Health Minister to complain as I had heard the process was so long and I'm only waiting for 1st consultation, anyway a lovely girl got back to me and said she has been asked to look into current waiting lists and my case although prob won't make any difference. Why have some people signed forms there and then and some have had to wait a year. Has any1 any tips on how not to think abt it as it is taking over my head?


----------



## IGWIN79

Cazza i dont know why its diff waiting times for people , its a total joke isnt it 
Hope its not to long till you get seen hun and you get started 
as for me i have give up all faith in the royal and the nhs 
sorry for being neg , but i have had nothing but prob with them


----------



## cazza26

Yeah I know some days feel like screaming, I actually work for the Trust and know that things are only going to get worst which is worrying as it's bad enough at the minute.


----------



## Dannii_Doots

I had a lap and dye Oct 09 after years of humming and haaing, was seen in the Dec to discuss the results, then signed for ivf March 10. I didn't realise it was different for everyone     the NHS and especially the RFC would drive you insane sometimes   

Congrats on your pregnancy sweetchilli,


----------



## Jillyhen

Cazza you are like me i work for the trust and waiting times are horrendous, ive now emailled the rfc to see if we can get on the private list as well and it 11 months. Would totally fry your head.


----------



## cazza26

I complained to health minister and they replied to me today and said I should be seen by Prof McClure in Jan 2011 that means it will be practically 6 months since I was referred.. They did say there might be opportunity to see another doctor sooner and to contact RFC. I don't know what to do now, is Prof McClure the best or are they all much the same? Anyone any advice?


----------



## emmamcc

Hi Cazza26

I have been seeing Dr McFall and although he was to the point when he told us we could not conceive naturally he has got us to where we want to be.  I know a girl who was under Prof McClure but only saw him once anyway.  I think they all do the same run of tests etc.  
Then go from there.

I did see Prof McClure when i was in RVH with Hyperstym and he was a Gentleman.

Good luck with it all


----------



## Dannii_Doots

Hi girlies 
just a quick one from me... I emailed the RFC today about waiting times (again) they said 12 months for both lists at the minute. They also said i would recieve my letter to begin treatment March in Jan/Feb  oooh its geting close now!  
 to all playing the dreaded waiting game


----------



## Jillyhen

Danni Doots im the same roll on january


----------



## jbaby

Hi girls 
Going for review app at RFC early Dec hopefully will get to signs forms so we too will be on the list!! Can anyone tell me what happens at the review app?

Jbaby


----------



## Jillyhen

Hi jbaby

I can honestly remember, just discussed hubbys sa and then discussed the consent forms from what i can rememeber it didnt take long. The one thing that spooked me out was that if anything happened my hubby and there was sperm there would he consent it being used etc afterwards. Dunno if it was just just me but i was a bit freaked out.

Who are you under? The one thing i didnt ask was to be on the nhs and self funded list. Only on the private list recently.

Jillyhen x


----------



## confusedcarly

Jbaby - we had our review last month. As Jillyhen says its a bit gloom and doom about if anything happens to you both  But i suppose they have to cover themselves. 
Its just basically signing forms and answering any questions. I found it to be quite a negative experience and I didnt find Dr. McManus particularly positive or upbuilding. 

Just be prepared for that just in case! Let us know how you get on!


----------



## Jillyhen

Carly

I found she doesnt give much away, just discusses the business and that sall. I had spoke to her when i was having a lot of pain and she seemed a bit warmer but asked if i had lost any weight etc

Jillyhen


----------



## FitFinn

got my first apt today to start on Dec cycle! so excited! can't even think what to ask! 

keep smiling girls, it will happen!


----------



## Jillyhen

Happy days fit finn

So excited for you, fingers crossed its us in January/


----------



## MrsJC_

Hi everyone havnt been on in months didnt really no how ff worked but im sort of getting the hang of it now!! Lol.  Recieved letter of offer for i.c.s.i Oct 10 been on the waiting list from Dec 09!! Hopefully start meds end of dec start of jan fingers crossed!!   .. Ox


----------



## babydreams282

Congrats Julie_ox on your treatment starting im sure your excited and to all the other girls waiting patiently like myself - chin up - our time will come    .

Let us know girls how you get on over the next few weeks with your start of treatment and if any of you ladies out there have started treatment, im dying to know what the stages are - just so i know what to expect when i eventually get my letter

Lots of baby dust to you all x


----------



## MrsJC_

Thank you babydreams, We are excited its been a long wait and im a bit nervous about starting the treatment because this is our first go. I will keep you posted and let u no how we are getting on!!  Im dying to no what the stages are too so any other girls with info would be much appreciated!  Hopefully you will recieve your letter in the post soon i rang up 2weeks into oct and asked when i would be getting our letter of offer and they said two weeks and it was here in two weeks!! Anything you need to no about the letter i can help you with!! Ox


----------



## keep smiling

HI all,
Julie_Ox thats great news.  We waiting to here any day now.  Bit disappointed thats its the 22nd of the month and haven't heard anything when we were told in a letter in October that it would be this month, ah well they got a week and then i'm calling into see them as have an app in royal anyway.
When you went for your review app did they tell you it would be icsi?
At the time they told us it would be ivf but 2 sa at origins told us different and we done icsi with them.  Can't imagine its going to be a problem as its only a difference in the lab but little bitof me is worried it'll cause another delay.
I'll keep you posted.


----------



## MrsJC_

Hi keepsmiling, Im sure you will hear from them soon but i would just give them a wee call anyway! I always hated calling them because it felt as if you were on the phone for hours trying to get through to the right person!! When we went for our app they told us it was icsi. Im new to all of this so when we had our first ever app they were throwing all this stuff at us and we didnt have a clue what it meant and the doc we seen wasnt a bit nice really aburbt   but we went on thur to get our bloods done for the hiv and hepatatis and the nurse told us he had retired thank god so im not sure who we will be seeing from now until our next app in dec!! We would of loved to go to orgin but just said we would wait and pray that this one works if not the orgin would defo be the next step for us!! Keep me posted and good luck! Ox


----------



## IGWIN79

keep smiling if your worried about them doing ivf , i would say to them you want icsi, they tryed to get us to do ivf , but we always done icsi due to dh count being so low , but now it has improved so much he said he wanted to do ivf 
I said to him i wanted icsi as we dont have a good fertisation rate with icsi , as we have two gos already 
so now they are doing icsi


----------



## Jillyhen

Hi Girls

We received out information pack this morning  have an appt in the rfc for thurs 9th dec. Do the blood results have to back before then? 

Here we go


----------



## Jo-Ley

Jillyhen

Woo Hoo.. I bet you are so relieved (and excited  ) to get your letter.

Sending lots of    your way for your cycle.
Jo-Ley


----------



## Jillyhen

Thanks Jo-ley

Im in shock was going to the ring the rfc today then hubby rang me..


----------



## FitFinn

Hi Jillyhen

FAB news

I had my blood results before then, just by chance but if u don't have a period before then what can u do?! I think just as long as u have them for next apt it should be ok. If in doubt, ask!

V excited for u!! we could end up doing this cycle together!

F


----------



## Jillyhen

I dont think my af is due till then. Are the hep b& c, hiv done in the rvh? I have my heb b done for my own job would the results of that be ok


----------



## keep smiling

FitFinn and Jillyhen looks like I woun't be far behind you after my moan last night came home to find the letter waiting.  I've got the blood test appointment 20th Dec and then let them know when get period in Jan to start! couldn't believe it was starting to think they might mess us about.
Its just so god to see that line'your at the top of the list'.
So ladies when do you actually think you'll be starting? I'm guessing 3rd week in Jan based on rough guess although since last treatment periods aren't just as reliable as they used to be.
So relieved that its within touching distance now and I've got loads on between now and then and of course christmas so its going to fly round.


----------



## Jillyhen

Hi keep smiling.

We go on the 9th for bloods and then let them know  when my af arrives in jan. I was txting lmk and bombarding her with questions. Do we get our drugs and schedule on the same day as the bloods and when does sniffing start? My af is normally starts around the 5th/6th


----------



## emmamcc

Jillyhen and Keepsmilling  - totally delighted for ya.  At last.  RVH really like keeping ya waiting!!!!!  Really pleased.  you can start looking forward now you know when you are starting.

Emma xx


----------



## Sparty

Jilly delighted to see you have got your letter - at long last. Up to you but I would get the RFC to do the hep b along with the other bloods as the results have to be less than a year old before tx can begin. We didn't get our schedule or drugs on the same day as bloods. Once your jan af arrives you ring in and they then post out a day to pick up your meds at the pharmacy in the hospital then straight after have an appointment with the nurse who runs through the details of taking the medications and the schedule and she should answer any questions you or Dh have. Normally this appointment is very close to the day you start sniffing. Good luck xx


----------



## anniebabe

Jillyhen and Keepsmiling, just wanted to say how pleased i am that you now have your dates, the waiting really is awful, so at least you can both look forward and enjoy xmas knowing that you are starting in January, sending your both loads of            and           .


----------



## MrsJC_

FAB news jillyhen me and you will be going through out treatment more of less at the same time! I was at my docs today getting fsh and E2 hormone levels done! Sending lots of BABYDUST your way <3.... Ox


----------



## MrsJC_

Fab news for you to Keepsmiling!! Sending lots of Babydust your way. <3 .. Ox


----------



## keep smiling

My understanding form reading the info is that I've got Hep and HIV on 22nd Dec, then let them know date of Jan af and they will then arrange appointment where we will be given the drugs and discuss protocol with nurse.
Does anyone know if they would accept a date of say 31 Dec as your Jan af? Sounds random but i'm working out that that is when i'd be due and can't see the point in having to wait to the very end of the month!

Thanks for all your good wishes.  We know how tough the wait is and for all you just signing up now start thinking in terms of 12 months rather than the false hope of less than that the doctors can be inclinded to give.  It was this false hope and never knowing what was going on that I have found most frustrating.


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey girls

thanks for all the good wishes and its great knowing tht there are a few starting around the same time, feeling really nervous and excited. Im still in shock that out time has come


----------



## babydreams282

Hey girls

This waiting is killing me, just wanted to let off a bit off steam on here, i think im doing my DH head in so here is the only other place i have.... 

Anyone in the same boat as me?  I need to take my mind off things and with christmas coming up i thought that was a good idea but its not working!  

Does anyone know if the waiting list is still the same letter at around 10 months and treatment at 12?  I seriously hope it dosent get any longer than that as im finding it hard to cope as it is...


----------



## Jillyhen

Aw babydreams

It will fly in, i thot it would take ages and we signed in january. One christmas is over it will be 4 months till you get your white envelope

Im not in great form at the min cant get myself out of a black hole im at work and its doing my head in we are overworked and i just feel as if everything is piled on top of me. I have been taking tramadol as my knee as been agony and im not sure if its coming frm them. CAme home last nite in foul form and im normally a happy person. Was feelong great at the weekend maybe the time off over christmas will help

Jillyhen


----------



## babydreams282

Hi Jillyhen

Thanks i do hope it flys in for me too!

Ach i hope your mood lifts over the holiday season and some time off is exactly what you need.  Overworked and stressful - thats not a good combination to be working towards especially when you'll be starting your tx soon.  

Lets hope you feel better.


----------



## Jillyhen

Thanx Babydreams

Havent been 2 bad this week, giving off about the snow. Was with the dr last nite and they have given me more painkillers which i realise i cant take as we are trying for a baby and if things dont improve i may need more surgery aargh.

Are you all set for christmas?

Jillyhen


----------



## babydreams282

Hi Jillyhen

God your not having a very good time at the minute, i hope the new year brings good things for you (and me also...lol).

Just replied on your christmas tread - so i dont want to be repeating myself.. he he


----------



## Jillyhen

Hi Babydreams

Ive prob repeated myself loads, i keep forgetting what ive said lol.

On the good sign of things the fiasco i had 2 weeks ago trying to get my bloods done at my gp surgery and cancelled because of snow. rang the rfc and they have the results on the lab link so happy days on that part. 

Hopefully my af arrives on time

I really hope 2011 brings us our wishes.

Jilyhen


----------



## Dannii_Doots

Big congrats to all the girlies who received their letters recently!! Can't wait to here how you's are all getting on 
Big hello to all the girlies patiently waiting (maybe not)  
I'm just wondering if anybody is expecting their letter of offer this month?? 
love & hugs to all xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Hi Dannii

I waiting patiently on my af to arrive.. Normally i waishe it to be late but this month i want it here. AArgh.

Hope you are all well, ive had an awful morning with a terrible patient so im glad to see fri afternoon.

Jillyhen


----------



## IGWIN79

got letter saying we are on the rvh list from oct and 10 to 12 months waiting list god i could be going again in oct this year








just have to wait and see how i feel when it comes up i guess , scary the thought of going all over again lol 
considering i was told four years ago we wernt intitled to a free go , i should have had it a long time ago ,and thats why we payed for are tx     i def think i will be taking it


----------



## keep smiling

Jillyhen i'm just counting down the days now as well. Really hoping that we get in in feb and don't have to wait till mar. 
I'm just back from most fab holiday and feeling positive and ready to get started. Friend in work was due to start this month as well and she told me today she just foumd shes pregnant! 
Keep me posted as we could be very close in dates, i'm due thurs


----------



## Jo-Ley

Hi everyone,

Resurrecting this thread because we got our letter of offer today for self-funded at RFC !

Went on the waiting list in Sept 2010 so that makes the waiting list back to 10mths for private  
Really was not expecting our offer until after we got our NHS offer, have read so much on here about private list suspended as they were trying to keep up with NHS list.
So hoping this is good news for anyone waiting.. maybe some letters will arrive sooner than expected  
It has left me with a bit of decision to make but will post that on a different thread i think..
Jo-Ley


----------



## bump14

Hi JoLey,
Thats great news!   

I signed in aug-sept 2010, but     haven't heard a thing!  Cant work out what on earth they are up to!  Ah well, another of the RFC mysteries, eh?
Bump


----------



## Jo-Ley

Hi Bump,

Yeah really don't know whats going on.. keep thinking I got letter by mistake..


----------



## bump14

Hey, don't knock it!


----------



## Jillyhen

ooh i wonder if things are moving

We joined the self funded list in October so if thats the case we could hear in July/August

We have a appt in origin in June 

Brilliant news   

Thanks Jo-ley


----------



## Jo-Ley

Jillyhen,

Yeah hopefully the  list is moving along quicker now.
You may get your letter of offer before Origin planning appoint. 
Jo-Ley


----------



## Jillyhen

Fingers crossed jo-ley

Think i would prefer to stay with the rfc as they have all our results etc and im a bit lazy to start typing up a letter to them to request notes etc


----------



## gillipepper

Just got letter re icis treatment starting with julys period. We only reactivated our names on the private list on April 15th. A lot quicker than what we thought.

Gx


----------



## bump14

Woo Hoo!  Got a phone call at 9.30 tonight - offer to start treatment at RFC.  I'm not sure if its nhs or private though. (signed august last year)


----------



## gilly80

Well thats us back on the ivf/icis rollercoaster just received our letter for self funded today, reactivated in April and we weren't expecting this so soon.
Not sure how i feel about doing it all again though


----------



## gillipepper

Hi gilly80

Looks like we might be cycling together. Sent my confirmation form yesterday for July period.  Fingers crossed everything goes ok

G


----------



## Katie789

The rfc are gonna be full of ffs in july, I got the call last night that we are starting in july also!!! Well im guessing its july as she said I was being called a month earlier than expected, and I had to give her my expected bleed date for june so she could work out schedule. Have to go on sat for bloods and update day two/three bloods next bleed. 

Didnt sleep last night thinking about it so know how you feeling gilly. Its only natural after having negative outcomes. I was settled thinking id have the summer off, but am not letting the chance of being a mummy pass me by!

Katie xx


----------



## babydreams282

Congratulations girls, looks like they are finally getting this waiting list down on both NHS and Private - its always a good thing!


----------



## gilly80

oh katie here we go again lol


----------



## Katie789

Gilly,

It doesnt feel real. Cant believe going through it again when I was finally getting back to normal and ivf wasnt popping into my head every ten seconds!!!! 

Will be worth it though xx

Katie


----------



## Jillyhen

Girls
I really hope we get our review in July so that we can get goin again
Am i the only one waiting to go again?


----------



## Jillyhen

Our review appt was waiting.

Roll on 25th July whoopeee


----------



## Katie789

Jillyhen, 

Thats great youve got your review date. seems like the list is moving really quickly now so it shouldnt be too long beofre you are going again if you do decide to stay with RFC.

Katie


----------



## Jillyhen

I think we are goin to stay with the rfc due to handiness and the fact they have al our results from before.


----------



## confusedcarly

I signed in October 2010 for NHS....any guesses as to when we might receive willy wonkas golden ticket


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli)

Carly , I signed for ICSI in on 26 May 2011 and got my golden ticket on 1 April 2011 to start with Mays period. At the time they told me I would probably get my private offer about 6-8 weeks before my NHS one. I actually got my NHS one first. 

The waiting lists seem to go up and down. I got a phone call around 20 May from RFC to check in about my period because they had several cancellations and were trying to get people started on treatment asap. There seems to be some movement at the moment


----------



## Katie789

Carly we signed for nhs list on 10 august last year and got the call last week to start with junes af. We had been told it was a 12-13 month waiting list so things are obviously moving a bit quicker at the moment.

Hopefully you will get your call very soon.

Katie x


----------



## Jillyhen

Carly 

You will hear aug is the list is still a year, we might be cycling buddies then all being well.. I have my review on the 25th July and hoping to get started soon after that.

Knowing my luck it will take longer


----------



## shazd

Hi Everyone
Just to let you know that Joan Wells (Gynaecology Services Manager ) who is responsible for the management of the Regional Fertility Centre and her Line Manager Eliz Bannon (Co- Director of Maternity & Women's Services) will be guests at the next STORK meeting.
This is a real coup for us to get the attention of this level of management - it is an indication that there is a recognition of the value of support groups as a vehicle to access patient's views.
With this in mind I am asking PLEASE PLEASE anyone who is available to attend on Thursday 30th June @ 8pm let me know. 
We are always telling them that the groups are the best source of information on the views of patients. It will look very bad if it is only a few of us sitting there on Thursday eating all the biscuits!!
This will be your chance to speak directly to management of the RFC and an opportunity to express your opinions on availability of treatments/investigations, counselling,organisational issues, waiting lists etc. 
As you have either just completed a cycle or you are in the process of a cycle its a good time to come along and find out whats ahead of you or provide some constructive feedback. If you can free up a few hours on Thurs evening please come along and send me a short email to this effect or give me a call, [email protected] or 02890-825677, text 07837 987562
If you are unable to attend because of other commitments let us know and we can bring your questions to the meeting also.
Look forward to hearing from lots of you soon!

Sharon Davidson
I N UK Regional Organiser N. Ireland


----------

